# Who do I call or email about Target circle issue?



## Targetking (Aug 24, 2021)

When I enter my # it say s I have no account but when I register it says I already do.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 24, 2021)

Targetking said:


> When I enter my # it say s I have no account but when I register it says I already do.


Call target guest relations (I don’t have the number on me but you can Google it)


----------

